
By monopolizing rare-earth metals, China could dictate the future of high-tech - Jerry2
https://foreignpolicy.com/2016/07/12/decoder-rare-earth-market-tech-defense-clean-energy-china-trade/
======
gwern
No, it can't. We went through all this in 2010: there are tons of rare-earths
globally which simply can't compete with Chinese dumping, embargos hurt the
Chinese economy, rare-earths can easily be economized on if there is any
demand, recycled, or simply not used in electronics designs, and having done
it once already makes it more difficult to do it in the future.

